# Tohatsu prop question (new pin, yes or no?)



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

A cotter pin is like 60 cents, you should have a fist full of them in your tool box. That said, I've reused them but only when there was not a new one available. My dad reuses them all the time, it drives me crazy but oddly enough he's never had one fail. Anyway, cotter pins are basically free so you may as well change the thing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Cheap insurance. Buy a few to fit the shaft. Remove the prop once a year for inspection.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

One of the few things that are not significantly more expensive because they are sold in a "Marine" store. Home Depot and West Marine both sell SS pins for almost the same price. Even the Tohatsu dealer sells them in a Tohatsu bag for about the same price.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you gentleman! Happy holidays!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I buy the pins in a bag every time I get a new motor. It's probably overkill to replace every time, but why not if it's cheap.


----------

